# Granizo na Grande Lisboa (17.01.2014)



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2014 às 21:53)

*Granizo provocou a confusão nas ruas de Lisboa *

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YHTfpIWUgPdq4Nnb88Ms"]Granizo provocou a confusÃ£o nas ruas de Lisboa e arredores - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Bombeiros e proteção civil intervieram em Benfica devido ao mau tempo*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/sJ303QoRFEZiZBQzvuUS"]Bombeiros e proteÃ§Ã£o civil intervieram em Benfica devido ao mau tempo - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*À RTP chegaram centenas de videos amadores sobre o mau tempo*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/zK4EqbUQod1KrzJhP2sk"]Ã€ RTP chegaram centenas de videos amadores sobre o mau tempo - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Vídeos RTP


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Situação rara mas não inédita na cidade de Lisboa, algures na Primavera de 2011 também aconteceu uma situação semelhante.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Granizo em Alfragide


Manuel Andres

Manhã de granizo


Kemsemeiaventos

Granizo em Lisboa 17-01-2013 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXm-Yig6__4"]Granizo em Lisboa 17-01-2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Lucas Amorim


----------

